# Thumbs up from me re P&L change



## yello (1 Sep 2008)

I have found that the removal of P&L from the 'New Posts' search has re-invigorated my forum usage. I was, tbh, getting a little peeved with seeing (what seemed to me) quite so many heavyweight/discussion based/call them-what-you-will topics on a cycling forum. My comments are not intended as a slight on people that do enjoy such topics but only meant as a personal statement of thanks.

So, from me at least, cheers!


----------



## zimzum42 (1 Sep 2008)

As someone who has chosen to live in France, your judgement ought to be questioned.....


----------

